# everything came differently



## cyaxares_died

Hep farklı oldu? Bu doğru mu?


----------



## Asr

Could you give a little context?


----------



## ukuca

Can you provide some context please? Without that, my suggestion would be:
Everthing came different? > Hepsi farklı oldu / Hepsi değişmiş


----------



## Volcano

*I would say: 

Herşey farklı gelişti.*


----------



## cyaxares_died

I think I'm looking for Volcano's version.
Bir arkadaşımı mektup yaziyorum:
'Bu yıl türkçe okumak istedim ama herşey farklı gelişti, rusça okuyorum. 
Şimdi türkçe konuşmak istersem hep rusça kafama geliyor.'


----------



## ukuca

cyaxares_died said:


> I think I'm looking for Volcano's version.
> Bir arkadaşımı mektup yaziyorum:
> 'Bu yıl türkçe okumak istedim ama *herşey farklı gelişti, *rusça okuyorum.
> Şimdi türkçe konuşmak istersem hep rusça kafama geliyor.'



Yes, it suits well.
But we say "aklıma geliyor" rather than "kafama geliyor"


----------



## funnn

Hi,
you already had  replies but i wanted to make a further comment to make it fluent. 
Bir arkadaşıma mektup yaziyorum:
'Bu yıl türkçe okumak (istemiştim) ama herşey farklı gelişti,  (şimdi) rusça okuyorum. 
ne zaman türkçe konuşmak istersem  aklıma hep rusça geliyor.'


----------



## cyaxares_died

Thank you funnn!


----------

